# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  EasyJTAG Suite Version 1.0.41.0 Daily Update

## Shamseldeen Victory

*EasyJTAG Suite Version 1.0.41.0 Daily Update*  *EasyJTAG Suite Version 1.0.41.0 Daily Update  
 Added:
  - support Samsung GT-I9082 (Read/Write)
  - support Samsung GT-S6312 (Read/Write)
  - support Huawei U8180 (Read/Write/EasyRepair)
  - support Huawei CDMA C2857 (Read/Write)*

----------

